# Gettin' Sideways



## Vegs (May 31, 2008)

Has anyone here been successful using a lamp at an 90 degree angle?

I am almost done with my replacement setup and figured I would get some feedback. Height was a serious challenge this time around and I was forced to go for a radical approach. I thought if I can't go up then why not sideways!

See the attached jpg of my setup.

400w HPD full spectrum bulb
275cfm squirrel cage fan

The light box is an independent box inserted into the side of the main grow chamber separated by non-UV glass and is ventilated with the same fan using a Y split. The grow chamber is 35 inches high and about 3 feet wide. I do LST and top but am concerned with the overall kola growth during flowering.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't know but they do have vertical tubes without the reflector, that I have seen. I don't see why not but is it really going to be efficient...meaning will it cover the same amount of plants that it would if hung from above?


----------



## Roken (Jun 1, 2008)

Wassup Vegs,
                       I have no experiance with growing this way but i might have some helpfull information.  Remember the word "Phototropism", its the plant's ability to grow towards light.  No matter where your light is, your plant's new growth will be aiming for the light, this can take place in a matter of 15 min or longer.  So with that said, looking at your set-up your plants will be growing sideways which could possibly work.  I would think you would have to mylar your floor and ceiling and side walls for max reflection, and you would probably have to stake the plant up as it extends away from the container its potted in.  I would  stake it up as it grows toward the light, maybe flower at a foot or a lil less than.  I wish you luck, it sounds like a crazy experiment that's gana keep you real busy!.  keep us posted and try to reconsider the position of the light.


----------



## Vegs (Jun 1, 2008)

Absolutely, I will have mylar lined ceiling, sides and bottom to reflect as much light as possible. I also painted all the exposed areas like corners and seams with a semi gloss kitchen bath white paint.

I used the light box, mylar, hydro bed, fan, light, fan etc from this previous project:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18901

Since I have always had issues with height from day one I have quickly learned how to tie and manipulated branches to fit in my space as well as increase the overall yield.

My main concerned was that I would end up with Frankenstein looking kolas looking like they have a feathered haircut from the 80's. =) But after your quick flask back lesson to middle school science I'm convinced I'll have "cool breeze" buds. However, I should be able to tie down the one row of 5 closest to the light to make room from the second row to grow up and over toward the light filling up the upper portion of the grow chamber. I should be able to fill the area well by doing this...I think.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey can I recommend a book to you.

Marijuana New School : Indoor Cultivation
by Jeff Mowta

It is an awesome book, full of DIY. And they have a ton on vertical and V style gardens. I am actually designing my new room using a v style set up with aerorails. It's a good book IMO.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 1, 2008)

Also check this out
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26487&highlight=stadium

Also if you need to rep. someone give Laserkittensgopewpew (LOL) the rep. he was nice enough to share with us.

I am also surprised we do not see more vertical or V-style gardens. They are super efficient and it increase your growing area IMMENSELY.

Vegas good luck and are you going to do a journal on it?


----------



## Vegs (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry it's been a while and no updates. I'm still working out all the operational kinks.

I'm here once again looking for some solid advice. When looking at the diagram up top, the far right hand side needs some light. I was thinking LED panels because they give off no heat (I think). 

What would you put if you only needed some supplemental light on that far right wall? If LED's, can someone post some links to sites with ready to plugin panels or PM me some links. My internet queries for LED panels didn't yield anything ready to plugin or kits.


----------

